# Zinger Winger Upland???



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

Do any of you have the new Zinger Winger Uplander? I was checking out the Zinger Winger website the other day and the specs look great. The price is good and the distance of the throws look good, but I would like to hear from someone with some practical experience. 

Thanks, 

Randy


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

I was at a indoor retriever trial a few weeks ago where they used uplander's exclusively. They were launching dokkens with them. Some were actually hitting the arena roof. 
I was wondering how others made out with real ducks. Besides upland training how good of a mark does it thow compared to the wingers??
Mike


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

I have 2 Uplanders and use them mostly to launch birds (live) at the end of blinds. Before I purchased my bumper boys I used them on a regular basis for marks, they throw well for Bumpers and ok for ducks and pheasant. The dead bird throw is similar to what you see from the "average kid" at a weekend trial

They are very reliable and well built, but if your looking for a big throw I'd go with the Zinger winger Field trialer or mini.


----------

